# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Sell your Final Fantasy XIV Gils for real cash !!!

## service.gametradeeasy

Hello everyone,

We are gametradeeasy, the company that buys large quantities of pieces of Game Gold, and we are quite sure that trading with us is absolutely reliable.

And now, we are in search of Final Fantasy XIV Gils sellers/suppliers, if you are exactly one of them, it's really the very moment 

to join us!

Payment Method available: Skrill(Moneybookers)
skype at your disposal: service.gametradeeasy2

Please take a look on our site as well as our partner - *******'s


Dofus Kamas - WOW Gold - Fifa Coins - *******
Facebook - Gametradeeasy

Looking forward to hearing from you very soon!
Gametradeeasy

----------

